# Netflix to Charge +$1 for BD Rentals



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I know that this possibility was announced earlier but I received an e-mail today from Netflix announcing they will begin charging $1 more per month for access to Blu-Ray movies. I'm pretty damned unhappy about this and I'm seriously considering switching to Blockbuster online to let them know it.  The bad part is I've been a Netflix customer since they first started and I never have liked Blockbuster's in-store service. I'd welcome opinions from current or former BB customers and especially any that have switched from Netflix to BB or vice-versa.

I can't find any evidence that BB is going to follow suit but if Netflix doesn't get blasted and lose customers over this I can't believe they wouldn't follow their lead!

The feedback at EngadgetHD http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/10/08/netflix-implements-1-per-month-blu-ray-premium-charge/ is all of the "it's a reasonable charge" feeling but I figure they can sell the used copies for more when they lower inventory so why do we have to pay more other than they figure we will??? :nono2:


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I received the email today too. I am actually surprised that they only raised it a $1 and they waited this long to do it.


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> I know that this possibility was announced earlier but I received an e-mail today from Netflix announcing they will begin charging $1 more per month for access to Blu-Ray movies. I'm pretty damned unhappy about this and I'm seriously considering switching to Blockbuster online to let them know it.  The bad part is I've been a Netflix customer since they first started and I never have liked Blockbuster's in-store service. I'd welcome opinions from current or former BB customers and especially any that have switched from Netflix to BB or vice-versa.
> 
> I can't find any evidence that BB is going to follow suit but if Netflix doesn't get blasted and lose customers over this I can't believe they wouldn't follow their lead!
> 
> The feedback at EngadgetHD http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/10/08/netflix-implements-1-per-month-blu-ray-premium-charge/ is all of the "it's a reasonable charge" feeling but I figure they can sell the used copies for more when they lower inventory so why do we have to pay more other than they figure we will??? :nono2:


I just saw the email as well. I have been using Netflix as opposed to Blockbuster simply because there is a Netflix facility here in Birmingham. I'm not sure if there is a Blockbuster facility here or not. I did use the Blockbuster service when I used to live in Baton Rouge. There was a Blockbuster facility there and the service was comparable to Netflix. I'll have to check out the competition before I make up my mind.

I've been considering dropping down to fewer movies at a time anyway. With the fall season in full swing now, I've had less time for movies.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

BLWedge09 said:


> I just saw the email as well. I have been using Netflix as opposed to Blockbuster simply because there is a Netflix facility here in Birmingham. I'm not sure if there is a Blockbuster facility here or not. I did use the Blockbuster service when I used to live in Baton Rouge. There was a Blockbuster facility there and the service was comparable to Netflix. I'll have to check out the competition before I make up my mind.
> 
> I've been considering dropping down to fewer movies at a time anyway. With the fall season in full swing now, I've had less time for movies.


I can tell you for me Blockbuster is not comparable at all for me. I live in the NW corner of Oklahoma and the closest Blockbuster hub is in Kansas City. It always took 3 days to and from. The worst part about it was that I had a queue of about 150 movies and 80% or more said long wait. I had some movies that said very long wait for over a year and never changed status. The only thing that changed for the better for Blockbuster was the in store exchange and then they started charging more for that feature as well.

Basically with Netflix there is a HUB in Oklahoma City that takes one day here and there. I have a queue of probably 250 movies now and there is less then 2% that have any kind of a wait on them. Also you can stream movies for free from the site. There is no comparison. Netflix is better unless you live near a Blockbuster shipping center then maybe just maybe it might be worth it but in my book the answer would still be no.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Michael D'Angelo;1828229 said:


> I received the email today too. I am actually surprised that they only raised it a $1 and they waited this long to do it.


+1

If I were still with Netflix (just do not have the time to watch movies), I think that would be a dollar well spent..


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Just rented a BLU-RAY at Redbox for..................$1.00 I love redbox.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Alebob911 said:


> Just rented a BLU-RAY at Redbox for..................$1.00 I love redbox.


Redbox is a great concept but only for people that dont rent frequently and people that dont want anything other then top new movies or kids movies. I personally watch alot of tv shows on dvd and RedBox does not cover that. I say that they are going to start putting blu-ray in our redbox here to but have not yet.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

joshjr said:


> I can tell you for me Blockbuster is not comparable at all for me. I live in the NW corner of Oklahoma City and the closest Blockbuster hub is in Kansas City. It always took 3 days to and from. The worst part about it was that I had a queue of about 150 movies and 80% or more said long wait. I had some movies that said very long wait for over a year and never changed status. The only thing that changed for the better for Blockbuster was the in store exchange and then they started charging more for that feature as well.
> 
> Basically with Netflix there is a HUB in Oklahoma City that takes one day here and there. I have a queue of probably 250 movies now and there is less then 2% that have any kind of a wait on them. Also you can stream movies for free from the site. There is no comparison. Netflix is better unless you live near a Blockbuster shipping center then maybe just maybe it might be worth it but in my book the answer would still be no.


Did you move? You're still identified as living in Miami.

Just out of curiosity, where is the local OKC Netflix facility located?


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I got the same email. It's a bummer, but still cheaper than renting locally. More convenient too. Maybe we'll check out BB online.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

If that extra $ goes to increasing relative quantaties of BD discs, I'd say it's money well spent. Have you ever checked a movie on your queue for a BD disc that is at "long wait", change it to DVD, and it changes to available now.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

dettxw said:


> Did you move? You're still identified as living in Miami.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, where is the local OKC Netflix facility located?


I edited it now. I still live in Miami. OklahomaPO Box 268915, Oklahoma City, OK 73126-8915 is what appears on my return envelopes.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

cadet502 said:


> If that extra $ goes to increasing relative quantaties of BD discs, I'd say it's money well spent. Have you ever checked a movie on your queue for a BD disc that is at "long wait", change it to DVD, and it changes to available now.


But it won't. It will go to try to keep afloat a company whose shares are tanking and it is struggling to compete.

I for one will drop my membership. There isn't even much out worth watching any more that I haven't already seen or seen one of my 15 HD movie channels. Maybe after I watch the 100+ HD movies I have recorded I'll re-up with Blockbuster.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

ebaltz said:


> But it won't. It will go to try to keep afloat a company whose shares are tanking and it is struggling to compete.
> 
> I for one will drop my membership. There isn't even much out worth watching any more that I haven't already seen or seen one of my 15 HD movie channels. Maybe after I watch the 100+ HD movies I have recorded I'll re-up with Blockbuster.


Why would you re-up with Blockbuster? With Netflix you can stream movies to your tv. That is way better then trading in the discs in store with Blockbuster.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

joshjr said:


> Why would you re-up with Blockbuster? With Netflix you can stream movies to your tv. That is way better then trading in the discs in store with Blockbuster.


Streaming movies blows. The quality blows. And why do I want to set up a computer next to my TV for all that. BB also can download movies. So can my PS3 so can my Dish box. Not the point.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

ebaltz said:


> Streaming movies blows. The quality blows. And why do I want to set up a computer next to my TV for all that. BB also can download movies. So can my PS3 so can my Dish box. Not the point.


sounds like you must have some slow internet. Also BB has a much higher delay rate in movies then Netflix. Its your money blow it how you wan it suppose.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

joshjr said:


> sounds like you must have some slow internet. Also BB has a much higher delay rate in movies then Netflix. Its your money blow it how you wan it suppose.


I have both, they are the same. So 20Mbps is slow internet then? You do whatever you want. I'll vote with Netflix generally poor service and price hike. May or may not get a minimal blockbuster account, if any decent movies even come out next year. First I'll watch the 100+ I have saved on my external HDD.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm not a subscriber to either service (yet). However, with Blockbuster charging $4.99 for Blu-ray rentals with a 6 day limit in my local area, I'd be inclined to go with the Netflix 2 disc plan. At $14.99 a month with no return limits, I'd be money ahead if I rented four discs a month. Compare that to $16.99 for Blockbuster's similar plan. Further, Netflix has a library of 500 Blu-ray titles. Blockbuster stores have very limited supplies of Blu-ray and you can't really tell how big their online Blu-ray library is.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I signed up for Netflix free trial last week. I've had Blockbuster for a couple of years now. If Netflix allowed a larger percentage of their library to be available online, I"d probably have switched. Weighing the online delivery vs. instore exchanges, I find greater value on in-store exchanges. This assures me that I can take a rental to the store and exchange it for the hottest titles.


----------



## Doerner (Aug 14, 2008)

Other than their little delivery snafu that was almost company wide, we have never had a problem with Netflix. One day service each way. Blu-Ray is worth the $1.00 extra per month ($.03 per day). When we finally upgraded to a PS3 back in March, I was shocked finding out there wasn't a price difference to switch my account over to Blu-Ray. I feel like I've been getting a deal all along!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

MikeW said:


> I signed up for Netflix free trial last week. I've had Blockbuster for a couple of years now. If Netflix allowed a larger percentage of their library to be available online, I"d probably have switched. Weighing the online delivery vs. instore exchanges, I find greater value on in-store exchanges. This assures me that I can take a rental to the store and exchange it for the hottest titles.


You did see that Netflix signed with Starz now to add newer movies to the availability of online movies for streaming right?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

joshjr said:


> You did see that Netflix signed with Starz now to add newer movies to the availability of online movies for streaming right?


I saw that and used it. The PQ was much worse than that of DOD. I use HULU through the new PLAYON software to watch Netflix on my TV. Many of the movies from Starz were available on DOD. I'd be happy if they offered entire TV series online and would pay for that. An example...NCIS. I haven't seen the first three seasons, and I don't want to try DVR'ing the broadcasts on sat. Netflix offers Season 6 on-demand, but 1-5 have to be rented through their normal process.

If they offer up more of what I want to watch "on-demand", I'll switch in a heartbeat.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

MikeW said:


> I saw that and used it. The PQ was much worse than that of DOD. I use HULU through the new PLAYON software to watch Netflix on my TV. Many of the movies from Starz were available on DOD. I'd be happy if they offered entire TV series online and would pay for that. An example...NCIS. I haven't seen the first three seasons, and I don't want to try DVR'ing the broadcasts on sat. Netflix offers Season 6 on-demand, but 1-5 have to be rented through their normal process.
> 
> If they offer up more of what I want to watch "on-demand", I'll switch in a heartbeat.


So the in store exchange is better for you? The Blockbusters here have crap for TV on DVD sets.


----------

